# bears bears bears



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

great looking bears Nigel we are leaving Sunday to go up and give it a try. We are gonna try Elliot lake area. 

Chris.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Chris, and good luck... shoot straight!


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Nice bears Nigel. This is Shane(shot with you at nationals) our bear season opens monday, sites are getting hammered, hopefully have a pic up modnay night.


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Those are some beautiful Bears! Thanks for sharing the pics:darkbeer:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

thanks guys! Hi Shane... good luck with your hunt... post pics!

Fulldraw: sent you a PM


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Got it Nigel! Thanks! Cruised the website, looks like a beautiful place! I have to start my passport renewal paperwork if I want to get up there.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats, nice bears there Rampant .....*

and it looks like you all had a great time 

PintoJK


----------



## jay22 (Mar 2, 2005)

The guy on the right looks like Rocky Crawford is it ? Nice bears by the way


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Not Rocky*

Jay;

That is not Rocky. I don't know who he is, but I can say for sure it isn't Rocky.

Rob


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

jay22 said:


> The guy on the right looks like Rocky Crawford is it ? Nice bears by the way


Thanks Jay... On the right we have Larry Dorman, lodge owner and accomplished orator. On the left is Bernard Lennon, videographer and big giant lummox. In the middle is Rampant, video/camera, pain in the butt know-it-all and apprentice baiter. Missing from picture is Fred Law, master baiter.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry can't help myself...

How come Fred the "Master Baiter" wasn't available for photo's ? :wink:


Nice bears..........


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

3DMARK said:


> Sorry can't help myself...
> 
> How come Fred the "Master Baiter" wasn't available for photo's ? :wink:
> 
> ...


Fred's holding out for a 600+ pounder, and only hunters with bears were allowed in the pic. Besides, someone had to take the picture, right?

As Fred would say, "Yes, Grasshopper."


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

nice bears buddy.


----------

